# Corporal Cuddling



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

*Corporal Cuddling* 
v; _The act of cuddling, snuggling or hugging an unwilling participant to the point where it feels like a form of punishment. The word is derived from a combination of the definitions of corporal punishment and cuddle and may be applied to any situation where Participant A wants to cuddle or hug but Participant B does not._ 

I have found that corporal cuddling makes a great form of punishment when my kitties are misbehaving, and often when very cute results. 

Does anyone else use this technique against their kitties? What are their reactions?

Magneto actually tolerates it quite well, and gives these little whines and scrunches up his face. I will give him "machine gun kisses" and its really quite cute. 

Cindy Lou is the one I have to use it on most often. She keeps getting up on the mantle and purposefully knocks everything down just to get a reaction from me. I will scold her and she'll jump down, only to return minutes later. After strike three, the punishment is corporal cuddling. I hug her and take her under the blankets and cuddle her while she squirms and complains. But after she gets away, she doesn't go back on the mantle! :lol:


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia panicks when held more that 15 seconds. Shes a snuggler but not a cuddler. I would not force it on her. Personally I think its cruel.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Metoo is never unwilling when comes to hugging. Whatever she is doing, as soon as I pick her up, she goes all soft in my arms and start purring  She will relax in my arms until I let her go. Sometimes she doesn't even want to leave when I put her down. Overdose on hugs? :lol:

My Meatball likes being hugged for a minute. Then she want to leave. And I cannot force her to stay. This girl is full of muscle. If she is determined, there is no way I can hold her without hurting her.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine whine about it but they all don't mind being held. ^.^


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Corporal cuddling is my preferred punishment for waking me up. The offender is pulled under the covers and cuddle close and kissed a LOT. MowMow scrunches up his face in disgust and takes it like a man, but Shepherd Book screams like a little girl as he always does when kissed. Mommy kisses are corrosive, don't you know?

Ill also do it for serious attention begging. Once I've pet them for a long time and the culprit is STILL begging for more I give them "lots a lots of MOMMY KISSES". 

While both of them don't seem to like it neither run away after. Once released they shake it off and stay close so I don't think it's THAT horrible to them.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Corporal cuddling is my preferred punishment for waking me up. The offender is pulled under the covers and cuddle close and kissed a LOT.


^^^^^This. Usually its not the waking up but right before bed when they all come and paw/claw at the blankets wanting under it.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Couldn't that cause them to associate cuddling as a negative? And to avoid you and cuddling. 

I never punish my critters. If they do something wrong I've failed as a cat parent. I should be able to outsmart them, except for the Siamese.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's been 4 years and it hasn't stopped MowMow from being a giant Mama's Boy and Shepherd Book is right behind him in that department.

I dont think anyone here is talking about HURTING them, just giving them way more attention that is preferable.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave_ph said:


> Couldn't that cause them to associate cuddling as a negative? And to avoid you and cuddling.


Pepper and Jack will be 17 next month.. hasn't stopped them yet and I have had them since birth.. and they are half Siamese. you just have to really know your cats. Now Archie I would never do it too because I know he would not take it well.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

BotanyBlack said:


> you just have to really know your cats. Now Archie I would never do it too because I know he would not take it well.


Agreed. If either of my guys ran and went into hiding after I wouldn't repeat it with them. The first time I did that to Shepherd Book I didn't just turn him loose. I let him up slowly, petting him the whole time so he knew I wasn't going to attack him again. Then stroked him for a bit and let him go. He would run a few steps and then come back. Soon he didn't run at all, just stands there and purrs (acting like he he didn't think he was being killed 10 seconds before).


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Well now I don't trust any of you. You're as tricky and two faced as the mother on the Sopranos with your two edged affection. And we know how that turned out. 

Wait, no, maybe we don't.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Lol Dave.

I use corporal cuddling on the boys. Always when they're being overly needy and I've told them no repeatedly....Muffin seems to enjoy it. Doran screws up his little face into this cute grumpy-old-man face, which I can't resist kissing. Then they settle down.

The girls get a little noogie once in a while...for me this is on par with the annoy-the-cat game and is fine depending on your kitty. Muffin LOVES the annoy-the-cat game and will come running for more. Clearly it isn't cruel.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep, I find it very effective. I use the premise that, Bad behavior is a ploy to get attention, so, I give them attention. Its usually enough to divert their attention from whatever naughtyness they were involved it, it lasts a few seconds, it doesn't hurt, and they move on to better behavior. None of mine have ever minded snuggling in any other normal context.


----------

